# DEER HUNTERS!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been hunting Pheasants opening deer hunting for as long as I can remember! I'm very careful not to put myself or partners in harms way and have never had a close call! However, I witnessed things again this year that leads me to believe that many DEER HUNTER are SLOBS! Let me start off by saying that in 2 1/2 days this weekend we only saw 2 groups out working! Everyone else was out "trolling" or road hunting! I really love it when we decide to walk a small slough and 2 cars of orange pull up and post our slough from the road in hopes we kick something out! GET OUT AND WORK GUYS! I can't even tell you all the big Bucks we kick out of the sloughs! Try it, you might even like the exercise! We also witnessed guy's road hunting in a truck with 2 guy's up front and 2 guys sitting on the tailgate with guns! NOT VERY SAFE! Shouldn't be legal, if it is! Also, saw 2 big Bucks run across the road in front of us and luckily we stopped, because a family of 3 deer hunters came racing up behind us and jumped out and started blasting on land that I know they didn't have permission to hunt! Not a very good lession to teach a young boy and girl to try to shoot a deer off the road, once again not very safe!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree. It's usually just my dad, brother, and I that hunt together. I'm not a big fan of the large group..too many guns 4 me. But more often than not when we walk something there will be 3 to 4 vehicles watching in the distance. I'm guessing they don't think we can cover everything and hope something slips to them.....and it's happened. But i don't know how proud you can be??

Where i hunt you can sure tell it was a wet fall. All the sloughs have water in them and the deer are tough to find. Lots of crp has 1-2 inches of water all the way through. Wet and tough hunting.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I dont want to disagree with you Rick, but is it possible the two people on the tailgate were getting a ride back to a vehicle?

I know that after a long walk, we always drive the hunters back to vehicles riding on the tailgate or in the truck bed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We do also...with the guns empty.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Doubtful Muskat...Since they were driving along a shelterbelt with guns in hand and ready to shoot, and there was no other vehical in sight, but anything is possible! That's only one small point on what I was trying to make!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Rick, I can't count the times we have had people "posting" around us in pickups while working a piece of cover for birds or deer. This kind of slob hunting makes me particularly nervous when Jim-Bob in his $45,000 four door diesel truck is packing the new .328 super laser guided whopper stopper, and is just waiting for a deer to start running so's he can light 'er off. Please, i'm not just trying to bash people with money here. I'll try to strengthen my point with another example: This past weekend, we saw exactly two other pairs of hunters out walking. This was in an area with lots of places for everybody to hunt. Everybody else was driving around in endless circles on every piece of ground that had anything resembling a trail. I was sitting on a hillside in the grasslands on Saturday, an hour before sunset and had a pickup with three guys drive by me fifty yards away. There wasn't even a good cow path where they were driving. My son confronted the guy when he crested the hill on the other side of the coulee we were watching and his response was "We've been driving through here for years!" Yeah, I know, turn them in. Been there. Tried that. Doesn't do any good if the game ranger doesn't see it. I don't know if it's a sign of the times, laziness, discourtesy to others, disrespect for wildlife or all of the above but I am simply sick of it. For pete's sake guys, those $150 Cabela's boots won't melt if you get them wet, nor will they fall apart if you step on a cactus! Get out of the truck and walk a little! You can still stop and have a Marlboro if you need to. I do. But get out and walk, maybe you'll live longer! Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree gun deer hunters represent the worst of our hunter brotherhood, I've seen many similar examples of bad sportsmanship with gun deer hunters over the years. People really seem to get crazy over shooting "their" deer. I gun deer hunt but I do a lot less of it and am beginning to be ashamed to admit it to non-hunters. You wouldn't believe the carcasses alying next to roads hear with just the hind quarters and the back straps taken. Bad enough they do that but why they have to dump them on the side of the road so all the noon-hunters can form opinions is beyond me. How hard would it be to drag them out of site 50 yards into the woods and let the coyotes clean them up.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The main point I was trying to make was "get out and do a little walking!" Driving around all day in vehical is not hunting! Like I said, you would not believe the bucks we kick out! Case in point, we drove by a car load of deer hunters on Saturday right next to one of my spots! A series of small slough bottoms in a bean field! We thought they might have worked it already, so we decided to walk the one right next to the road to see if anything was in there! Not only were there Roosters up the corn hole, but we kicked out a 5 by 6 right off the road, where those guys just drove by! I'm just amazed how little walking Deer hunters do! I know this isn't everyone, but definatly the majority!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You are supposed to walk when you deer hunt? I thought the idea was to drive around and shoot muskrats in sloughs and then drive down a section line at about 50 MPH, bouncing all the way, with your rifles locked and loaded chasing a deer that was kicked up by other hunters. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I meant to add....... with a cold Schlitz in you hand also ! :eyeroll:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I meant to add....... with a cold Schlitz in you hand also ! :eyeroll:


Get it right at least.....Old Milwaukee.....


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While they may be taking access so are you G/O with the new wave of market hunting.
We could have been viewed by some this past weekend as road hunters at times. Yet I have the sore feet and and blisters to prove otherwise. My borther who has a doe tag pushed a lot of ground right along with me.

I saw more people out walking and pushing ground this fall than ever before. Maybe that is because of Tom and the state of ND getting good numbers of PLOTS land in our unit. A good chunk of it that once was under good old Sheldon's control. Just how much better for the health of the herd is it to have these lands open for herd reduction?

We saw a lot of people driving but also saw these same people walking. So hold all the finger pointing and remember that when you point, three are pointing back to you.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have to agree with g/o on this one, even if you cannot get a license number these incidents need to be reported, give them a vehicle description, a location or something, there were many groups out burning shoe leather this weekend, but the ones that get mentioned here are the Slob SOB's that are driving around looking for a town where they can apply for the village idiot position. Sorry guys but I don't think I have read one post where anyone has said that they have reported this behavior to the authorities, if I am wrong, I am sorry. but *****ing about slob hunters here is useless unless you are willing to step forward and do something about it! ***** about it all you want, there is an old saying that is quite appropriate here "actions speak louder than words"

Bob


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I read the post. Shooting deer or shooting at deer on land that is posted and you do not have permission is not what I was pointing to. Classifying people as road hunters simply because you see them in a truck and not in the field is what I am talking about.

As for shooting from the road or even using a truck or vehicle as a rest is not illegal in ND. Having someone sit next to your corn field while you harvest is not illegal. So get off the high horse and get a clue. Did any of those guys shoot into the field toward you?

As far as the Market Hunter comment take it or leave it but what your brethren and yourself are promoting is as damaging to the future of hunting heritage as the Punt guns of days gone by.

As far as landownership do what you want with yours, but do not assume that others do not respect or appreciate landowners and farmers or cannot relate or understand just because they do not own any property. That sanctimonious attitude underscores the image and stereo typical response that comes from most G/O.

I am the son of a farmer. I married the daughter of a farmer. I have and retain access to land that others have lost or will never gain because I understand and fully appreciate the privilege they provide. Myself and other provided a game feed for years as a thank you to the landowners and others in the community. So while I do not know you personally you also do not know me nor do you reflect the mindset of the majority of landowners I know across this fine state.

I fully agree with the aspect of turning violators, and encourage people to do so. But do not assume that all traffic is because people are road hunting. Also one needs to separate the ethics of actions vs the legality of the actions.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It's not difficult to tell the roadhunters from a group of hunters driving to a spot to walk.

The roadhunters are driving very slowly, usually with their windows down and you see them driving this way several times each day. This weekend we saw the same blue pickup so many times we thought we knew the guys by the end of the day.

It isn't illegal to shoot from the road, (provided it isn't posted on both sides) or to sit next to a cornfield when it is being harvested, but it sure doesn't seem ethical and it certainly doesn't not conform to the idea of fair chase.

We make it a practice to stop walking and wait for the road hunters to pass when out hunting. If we run into the road hunters that stop while we're walking we will just sit down and rest until they get the message and leave.

This weekend we were walking an area of CRP that was 80 rods wide and a full mile long. One third of it had been hayed this year so it made a perfect spot to make a pass up and back for two people. It is bordered by pasture on one side and a section line on the other. The section line usually is grass with a faint vehicle track on it. Today that track looks like a gravel road. In the time it took us to walk this 160 acres 7 pickups of roadhunters came by. One pickup that continued on when we stopped walking only went to the end of the area and turned around and road hunted back to us.

We walked the north half of the area and as we got to the end we moved to walk the south half on the way back. We stopped when a pickup with three guys in it came by roadhunting. They stopped to watch us so we sat down and took a break. I was only about 60-70 yards from the road and finallyI got up and waved them on and they finally drove slowly away. When we resumed our walking we traveled about 75 yards and kicked up a very nice buck that was right in front of me. I waited to give my son a chance to shoot first and when he didn't fire I dropped the buck. When we arrived at the downed deer I asked my son if his gun had jammed and he disgustingly told me that he couldn't shoot because the pickup was in his line of sight behind the deer. I felt bad because we had spent two thirds of the day and probably had walked 10 miles total that day and his chance at a decent shot was messed up by roadhunters. I was proud to know that he realized what was behind the deer and knew it wasn't safe to shoot.

The land we were hunting was unposted CRP that is owned by a neighbor so anyone could have stopped their roadhunting and walked this area.

Roadhunting is a disgusting habit no matter what type of game one is pursueing and should only be able to be done by the handicapped.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Here's a scary story for ya.... how about if someone is a murderer and use the deer season to cover their tracks. They could get a deer license in a different unit every year and pick out thier human quarry on a hill top or other naturaly safe place and drop them. People would say oh it must have been a stray because he was in the open and everyone could see him for miles. This could be a new Stephen King movie...LOL....

Unfortunatly people must use roads to get where they are going, I don't think it is a bad as you make it sound. As a matter of fact why even list negative things for the anti's to feast on?? :eyeroll:


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

:withstupid: Maybe u should copyright that sh^t ..lol jk

but you are correct , Roads are theyre for a reason ,..But i also agree that the sport is alot more rewarding when u work for it..
its liek fly fishin a shallow creek ..sure u could go net them .but thats A TON OF FUN isnt it?? :roll:  Get my point?LOL

just everyone play safe and hopefully noone get hurt :beer: Cheers..


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You guys are getting way off track! My point was...deer hunter should get out and walk more! I'm not a deer hunter, but I'm amazed at all the big bucks we kick out walking for pheasants! As far as reporting people breaking the law, I certainly would or have, but I wouldn't come on this board and talk about it!


----------

